# Registry Search Hanging On 1511



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Tried to do a registry search and it took a long time. Cancelled it and it gave
me a popup that it crashed.

Upon checking the internet found this was a known bug in the new Windows
10 update.(10586.3-1511)

http://www.tenforums.com/general-discussion/29943-registry-issue-new-10586-build-2.html


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Works fine for me. In regards to the crash, have you checked event viewer for any additional info?
Took 73 seconds (SSD) for a complete search on a string that I know does not exist.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

CoolBurn said:


> Works fine for me. In regards to the crash, have you checked event viewer for any additional info?
> Took 73 seconds (SSD) for a complete search on a string that I know does not exist.


From what I have found out it is a bug. I can do a search from the second item from the bottom and it will finish. Something in the middle.

Most people don't see it until after 3 restarts.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

A lot more info here.

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/66502-Regedit-exe-search-crashing-in-W10-1511-TH2


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This answer about to long of an entry (over 255bytes) sounds like the root cause.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-1511th2/a70e0cb9-46a3-4fac-a103-4fee65d19eb8


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I’ve had build 10586 installed since Nov 5 (Insider) and never had the problem and pretty sure I am beyond three restarts. It is odd how some have the problem and others don’t, let alone the OP at digital life stated that they can’t reproduce the problem anymore on the 2nd page.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Does your build show 10586.3.

That is what mine shows when I do a winver on a command prompt.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I have 10586.3 on 2 different laptops, one has the regedit search hangs problem, the other does not !


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I found this today and exported the registry key mentioned and then deleted it
from the registry. Did two different searches and they both completed with no problems So far no ill effects.

#26 pm page

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/th...-TH2/page3?s=db6cc966a787a7ad8e8eccd2266a9594


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Nice find, it worked. :up:


----------

